# Spitfire Early access BF 2021? Wha?



## Karmand (Nov 21, 2021)

I got this in email today:


Any one else? Real? I don't have a date, But weekend? Sounds like a weekend sale, did I miss something?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

Definitely real! See this thread…

Post in thread 'Aperture Returns'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/aperture-returns.117344/post-4973818


----------



## Karmand (Nov 21, 2021)

That's what I was searching for, I knew Vi-c would not could not miss this, did not think it was in another thread. Well, I got the email, ambiguous date-time-who-what-where - no sale prices on site and it said weekend, so I thought I missed it because I have been away from emails. Thanks for the link. I'll follow.


----------



## Evans (Nov 21, 2021)

But it clearly says when it starts.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 21, 2021)

I got that email as well, it does say it starts 9AM PST, 5PM GMT. You still have twelve hours to bust the piggy bank, check for change in the sofa and sell your PlayStation on OfferUp.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2021)

But … but early access means us mere mortals have to wait until that very weekend, I guess.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 21, 2021)

I was confused at first. I got the email and it's 11am CST but website has counter that ends 5am CST. Then realized counter on website is for an "announcement" They do early access but usually starts Wednesday.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 21, 2021)

You sure? My email says this:






¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## cedricm (Nov 21, 2021)

Karmand said:


> I got this in email today:
> 
> 
> Any one else? Real? I don't have a date, But weekend? Sounds like a weekend sale, did I miss something?


Given the amount of money I spent in 2021 on Spitfire, I'm quite miffed they didn't send me this message.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2021)

Same here....

Edit: Though they are known for staggering their emails to help keep the server traffic down.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 21, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Given the amount of money I spent in 2021 on Spitfire, I'm quite miffed they didn't send me this message.


Yeah I spent a good amount this year too.
It's unfortunate but if waiting a little longer is all it means than it's whatever.

If they start giving gift cards and another insane price glitch happens again like the last Early Access in Spring while a lot of us are unable to access.... than I'll be a little upset.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 21, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> You sure? My email says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


……which tommorow…..


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 21, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> ……which tommorow…..


Hmmm… there IS that.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 21, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> ……which tommorow…..


Ah! They included the Add to Calendar button… clicked it an got this:


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 21, 2021)

Too bad OT got all my BF money


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 22, 2021)

Unfortunately, I didn't get the email. Only email I got was the ad for Aperture and that was yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't get the email. Only email I got was the ad for Aperture and that was yesterday afternoon.


Dont fret Jackal if you got the email it just means you spent too much money at SFA …….don't ask me how i know


----------



## Kitosch (Nov 22, 2021)

So I take it we'll learn from one of the VIPs tonight what's included in The Ton?


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 22, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> Dont fret Jackal if you got the email it just means you spent too much money at SFA …….don't ask me how i know


Ah, so another grand or so should do the trick. 😉


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

Kitosch said:


> So I take it we'll learn from one of the VIPs tonight what's included in The Ton?


Hell no, what happens in early access club _stays_ in early access club.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ah yes , the ton shall be revealed for the vip’s in a matter of hours lol .


----------



## Kitosch (Nov 22, 2021)

I shall be very upset if all downloads were sold out before I get the chance to buy one on Friday.


----------



## derschoenekarsten (Nov 22, 2021)

Jesus, how much do you have to spend with them to receive these mails? I'm > 1k EUR deep already for this year (and yes, I totally get that that's not a lot compared to some peeps here) and am wondering what that magic threshold is...


----------



## mussnig (Nov 22, 2021)

derschoenekarsten said:


> Jesus, how much do you have to spend with them to receive these mails? I'm > 1k EUR deep already for this year (and yes, I totally get that that's not a lot compared to some peeps here) and am wondering what that magic threshold is...


I guess it depends on what you buy (at least there was some speculation during one of the last sales about who gets selected and who not) or what you own. One speculation I remember was that you need to own one of their orchestras (SSO, SStO, BBCSO - maybe even Pro?) or need to have bought it not too long ago.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

mussnig said:


> One speculation I remember was that you need to own one of their orchestras (SSO, SStO, BBCSO - maybe even Pro?) or need to have bought it not too long ago.


I received an invite and don't own any of those libraries. I did purchase two albions within the last 12 months though.


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 22, 2021)

derschoenekarsten said:


> Jesus, how much do you have to spend with them to receive these mails? I'm > 1k EUR deep already for this year (and yes, I totally get that that's not a lot compared to some peeps here) and am wondering what that magic threshold is...


I have a feeling that Spitfire’s mailing system is to blame. Last time they sent out VIP mails, they also forgot me, but I still had access to the discounts. This time, I also didn’t receive the email despite having bought the complete Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra this year.


----------



## Karmand (Nov 22, 2021)

I did spend a ton this year. I got two early bird access this year.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 22, 2021)

derschoenekarsten said:


> Jesus, how much do you have to spend with them to receive these mails? I'm > 1k EUR deep already for this year (and yes, I totally get that that's not a lot compared to some peeps here) and am wondering what that magic threshold is...


Check your junk mail folder. I went through all my emails yesterday but didn't see it. I tried using Search just now, and it came yesterday morning like everyone else's. Guess Google thought I wouldn't be interested, even though I recently googled Spitfire and it now defaults to Spitfire Audio and not a bunch of really old, but cool, plane pictures.


----------



## ummon (Nov 22, 2021)

derschoenekarsten said:


> Jesus, how much do you have to spend with them to receive these mails? I'm > 1k EUR deep already for this year (and yes, I totally get that that's not a lot compared to some peeps here) and am wondering what that magic threshold is...


I wrote them and got reply that I haven't spent "quite" enough this year. I bought SSW, Albion Solstice, Solo Strings, BBCSO Core and Pro and SSB.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2021)

i blew my Spitfire load last year and the year before.

no email.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2021)

ummon said:


> I wrote them and got reply that I haven't spent "quite" enough this year. I bought SSW, Albion Solstice, Solo Strings, BBCSO Core and Pro and SSB.


I have a hard time believing that. I only bought BBCSO core this year and got the email…


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

What’s weird is I haven’t bought anything from Spitfire at all since last year and I still received the early bird email.
I think the last thing I bought was either the Ton or Studio Pro Strings during either BF and the Holiday sale.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 22, 2021)

I've spent maybe £500 over two years and I got the email. So it might be a time thing.
Anyway..supply is unlimited and everyone gets offered the same deals eventually AFAIK, so.. 🤷


----------



## Angora (Nov 22, 2021)

I've only bought Spitfire during Black Friday for two years in a row and I've received both emails each time, I think it must be tied at the event itself!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 22, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i blew my Spitfire load last year and the year before.
> 
> no email.


Same here, I have never received an email from Spitfire....like ever.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 22, 2021)

Weird. I got the VIP email but I've not spent anything at Spitfire for over a year now. I do own SStO but I got that ages ago.


----------



## korruptkey (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Same here, I have never received an email from Spitfire....like ever.


I really think Spitfire has a bug with their mailing list. For years now, no matter how much I subscribe, I don't get any of their promo / coupon emails... only product news.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 22, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> I have a hard time believing that. I only bought BBCSO core this year and got the email…


Bought BBCSO Pro and no email.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 22, 2021)

It has nothing at all to do with whether you have bought something or not and if you did, how much. It has everything to do with whether you are a nice person or not.

Now don't distract me, because my early access starts in a little bit.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I've spent maybe £500 over two years and I got the email. So it might be a time thing.
> Anyway..supply is unlimited and everyone gets offered the same deals eventually AFAIK, so.. 🤷


Last year the early access chosen few were given gift vouchers or something similar from what I remember? They were also able to take advantage of a pretty substantial pricing glitch which was fixed by the time the sales were open to everybody.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 22, 2021)

They checked, what you wrote in VI-Control.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Stuff looks to be 25% off….hmmmm


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

Why am I feeling underwhelmed? Cant see any ton bundles or 80% discounts as per the email...


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Nov 22, 2021)

The Aperture announcement appears to be an announcement of an announcement? In which case, someone remind me when the actual announcement is announced, and ensure that it's not just an announcement for a further announcement.

edit - ok, a literal wall of guitar amps...interesting indeed


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

schrodinger1612 said:


> The Aperture announcement appears to be an announcement of an announcement? In which case, someone remind me when the actual announcement is announced, and ensure that it's not just an announcement for a further announcement.


They’ll announce it when the last announcement gets announced….😂


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 22, 2021)

I didn't receive an email, but I have just seen that my 'Wish List' Libraries have had discounts applied to them.
Including upgrade prices. No 80% bundles/discounts though.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 22, 2021)

davidson said:


> Why am I feeling underwhelmed? Cant see any ton bundles or 80% discounts as per the email...


Yeah I couldn't see that 80% anywhere.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Yeah I couldn't see that 80% anywhere.


Ok I'm really confused. It seems everything is pretty much 25% off, even the items in my wish list, but the email says 40% off individual products. Is this an exclusive early-but-not-quite-as-good-as-late access?

And the 80% discounted collections, where should I be looking for those?

@Spitfire Team


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 22, 2021)

Were is the early access black friday deals? I had the early access email.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Nov 22, 2021)

So, umm, like, what's in the TON? somebody spill the beans!


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 22, 2021)

No discount for my wishlist yet... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 22, 2021)

Gary Williamson said:


> So, umm, like, what's in the TON? somebody spill the beans!


I'm just browsing the site - I see only a 40% price reduction for individual items. There are also some discounted collections but I'm guessing that these are all the standard ones. I don't see "The Ton" or any other one-time collection yet...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm just browsing the site - I see only a 40% price reduction for individual items. There are also some discounted collections but I'm guessing that these are all the standard ones. I don't see "The Ton" or any other one-time collection yet...


I dont see many 40% off deals…most are 25%


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm happy to say, I have no interest in any of SA libraries, I have more than enough of their libraries. So I will spend $0.0 on Spitfire Audio products this BF. 

But I'm really looking forward to their upcoming AR-1 Modular Orchestra.


----------



## Kevin63101 (Nov 22, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> Were is the early access black friday deals? I had the early access email.


Are you logged in? I see discounted prices. Some 40% such as Abbey Road Foundations and BBC Symphony Orch. Most are 25% on individual (except the lower priced $29 / $49).

Up to 80% is on collections. I see some discounting but can't see any huge mark downs. Perhaps thats when comparing to individual price.

I don't see "the ton" package deal they offered in previous years as of now. Maybe later? Maybe not?

Aperture Amps is a cool concept.


----------



## walkaschaos (Nov 22, 2021)

Found the Black Weekend collection: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/

Albion Neo, Alternative Solo Strings, Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit. 

Definitely not 80% off though?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm also not seeing big discounts. No special bundles yet. And BF was never really the big discount sales weekend, other than a few special items. However, there really is no "this is how it's always been" anymore it seems. Two years in a row Berlin and Afflatus at 50% off! What is this world coming to? How can I plan my buying if they have sales all willy-nilly?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

walkaschaos said:


> Found the Black Weekend collection: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/
> 
> Albion Neo, Alternative Solo Strings, Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit.
> 
> Definitely not 80% off though?


The Ton will be 80% the Black Friday bundle is underwhelming at around 40% off. I might have considered it at 60% off


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 22, 2021)

walkaschaos said:


> Found the Black Weekend collection: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/
> 
> Albion Neo, Alternative Solo Strings, Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit.
> 
> Definitely not 80% off though?


80% is usually the Ton. $280 for BHCT. Is that good? I have the other 2 libraries.


----------



## walkaschaos (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The Ton will be 80% the Black Friday bundle is underwhelming at around 40% off. I might have considered it at 60% off


Here it is: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton-2021/

North 7 Vintage Keys, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, BBCSO Discover


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 22, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't get the email. Only email I got was the ad for Aperture and that was yesterday afternoon.


Same here - I guess the $1k I spent this year at SA doesn't qualify me as a VIP -- I guess I should've bought "Everything" but, if I did, then I wouldn't need anything


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

walkaschaos said:


> Here it is: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton-2021/
> 
> North 7 Vintage Keys, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, BBCSO Discover


----------



## Marsen (Nov 22, 2021)

The Ton 2021​*SAVE 80%*
ONLY AVAILABLE UNTIL NOV 30th

Sold separately: €548

How is this price calculated?

Save 80% on three of our most inspirational libraries. Curate individualistic and haunting aesthetics with Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, add character with our classic collection of four vintage keyboards https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/north-7-vintage-keys/ (North 7 Vintage Keys) and finally, complete your composition with the incredible sound of the BBC Symphony Orchestra, recorded at Maida Vale Studios BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover. The Ton is the perfect Collection for both new and established composers.






If you already own one or more of the products in this Collection, our site will automatically deduct them at the discounted rate. Ensure your are https://www.spitfireaudio.com/my-account/ (logged in) to view your price.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 22, 2021)

For some reason, I don't see the BF collections even when being logged in (have early access). But when I click on the above link, I see the deals. The larger one is still too expensive for me at this time and I have to think carefully about this year's "The Ton". I have BBCSO Discover, but this reduces the total price only by 10%. Not sure do I need the keys (have plenty of those) or OA Evolutions (already have Chamber Evolutions). Must think some more.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 22, 2021)

So, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, is it worth €100?


----------



## ummon (Nov 22, 2021)

Anybody else completing SSO? I see only 50% discount which has been available for months. It seems theres no extra discount for completing this collection.


----------



## derschoenekarsten (Nov 22, 2021)

It's amazing how little sense any of this makes. I never got any e-mail from SF, but when logged in, I see the discounts. Can't find any of the bundles on the website but can access them through the links posted here.

The big bundle looks interesting with its dry-ish focus, also wanted to get BHCT for ages. _Anybody have any strong feelings on Neo/Alternative Solo Strings?_


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 22, 2021)

derschoenekarsten said:


> It's amazing how little sense any of this makes. I never got any e-mail from SF, but when logged in, I see the discounts. Can't find any of the bundles on the website but can access them through the links posted here.
> 
> The big bundle looks interesting with its dry-ish focus, also wanted to get BHCT for ages. _Anybody have any strong feelings on Neo/Alternative Solo Strings?_


I just logged into my SA account (after not receiving the email) and nothing is listed as being on sale or reduced for me - Hmmmm?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> It has nothing at all to do with whether you have bought something or not and if you did, how much. It has everything to do with whether you are a nice person or not.
> 
> Now don't distract me, because my early access starts in a little bit.


Than why did they send me the fu*kin email?
Nice person? Not in this lifetime………..
So far I’m underwhelmed.
I’m almost pleasantly relieved the Ton doesn’t really interest me this year I already have 2 of 3 and North Keys I doubt will best Keyscape.
This year’s Apeture doesn’t look like anything I’m really interested in as well.
So at 1st glance my funds are safe from Paul and Christian’s hands.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 22, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Given the amount of money I spent in 2021 on Spitfire, I'm quite miffed they didn't send me this message.


Amen to that. I feel slighted given how much money I’ve given them the past couple years.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 22, 2021)

I was hoping for a better 100 selection if being honest - can't say I am that impressed to buy after listening to the video .... as for the rest no better than an Edu deal really so I will give this a miss this year


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 22, 2021)

i’m quite underwhelmed but in all fairness , i have most of the ‘marquis’ (and even some non marquis) spitfire libs…I think joby burgess was the only thing i’d want (or maybe one of those swarm libraries perhaps 🤔) 
Yeah nothing really for me on this round (as joby burgess ain’t discounted much) So i guess no aperture for me lol (I doubt it would’ve seen much use anyway ) I bought Berlin Strings at the half off so i’m feeling pretty good about it all.


----------



## DavidY (Nov 22, 2021)

walkaschaos said:


> Found the Black Weekend collection: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/
> 
> Albion Neo, Alternative Solo Strings, Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit.
> 
> Definitely not 80% off though?


I think I'd also automatically get the Aperture thing (not got my head around that yet) which may be a consideration. 
But I guess some folk may have more of that collection already and not qualify for Aperture?


----------



## pawelmorytko (Nov 22, 2021)

Thought it was going to be 40% as the e-mail said but it seems most products are only 25% off… Oh well that’s a shame, was looking forward to picking some stuff up but will have to wait till the xmas sale instead i guess


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2021)

For those underwhelmed, keep in mind that the best deals are usually around Christmas, while BF is about a free library and the Ton…


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> For those underwhelmed, keep in mind that the best deals are usually around Christmas, while BF is about a free library and the Ton…


Correct the Holiday Sale is usually the better sale.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> For those underwhelmed, keep in mind that the best deals are usually around Christmas, while BF is about a free library and the Ton…


The black weekend last year got me EWC for 62% off….


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 22, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> For those underwhelmed, keep in mind that the best deals are usually around Christmas, while BF is about a free library and the Ton…


Guess some of us can wait a little longer for those better deals. My only interests from SF was Studio Woodwinds, Contemporary Toolkit and maybe Abbey Road One though I was told that there's no deep sales for that library.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The black weekend last year got me EWC for 62% off….


Yes, and we got a first recently with 50% off discount code on a single library, which was not available before


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Would BBCSO Core or Pro be any cheaper at xmas?


Most likely…


----------



## moon (Nov 22, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Would BBCSO Core or Pro be any cheaper at xmas?


Doubtful. 40% seems the lowest they’ll go outside of bundles, and I highly doubt they’ll bundle BBCSO.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2021)

moon said:


> Doubtful. 40% seems the lowest they’ll go outside of bundles, and I highly doubt they’ll bundle BBCSO.


Who knows? I paid 50% off the upgrade to Core recently


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 22, 2021)

Hmmn. £300 for a shuffle up to BBCSO Pro and get the aperature thingy? And Northern Keys in the Ton? 

I promised myself not to be taken in this time. But.. 😭


----------



## moon (Nov 22, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Who knows? I paid 50% off the upgrade to Core recently


I mean, they’ve never done it before, and there’s really no indication they’ll ever do it again.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 22, 2021)

Spitfire sales of 40% off the prices of individual products are predictable and reliable at this point. Spitfire sales of 50% off are neither. Maybe we’ll see more in the future; maybe not.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## rroc (Nov 22, 2021)

Saved some money for the Ton that I can now happily spend elsewhere...


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 22, 2021)

I've been wanting to pick up Joby Burgess Percussion.

Does anyone feel it will be cheapest on BF or Christmas?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 22, 2021)

Hey, I get to wait til Christmas. Aperture will be up for sale after BF. My next two purchases are collections that will be on sale during the year since it's a complete the collection deal. So Audio Imperia here I come.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 22, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I've been wanting to pick up Joby Burgess Percussion.
> 
> Does anyone feel it will be cheapest on BF or Christmas?


Xmas sale is usually 40% off so you'll probably get a better deal then.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 23, 2021)

SA customer since 2015. IIRC, they offer 50% off the individual products only on rare and special occasions. For instance, several years ago, I've purchased "Tundra" at 50% thanks to the discount that was available only for a day.

I don't understand why some claim that Christmas sale is a better one, as individual products are typically 40% off, same as during BF. Not sure about collections, though (I only have experience with "The Ton").


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 23, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> SA customer since 2015. IIRC, they offer 50% off the individual products only on rare and special occasions. For instance, several years ago, I've purchased "Tundra" at 50% thanks to the discount that was available only for a day.
> 
> I don't understand why some claim that Christmas sale is a better one, as individual products are typically 40% off, same as during BF. Not sure about collections, though (I only have experience with "The Ton").


I'm pretty sure BF is usually 25-30% (some few exceptions), but in Christmas most of them are 40%


----------



## pawelmorytko (Nov 23, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> SA customer since 2015. IIRC, they offer 50% off the individual products only on rare and special occasions. For instance, several years ago, I've purchased "Tundra" at 50% thanks to the discount that was available only for a day.
> 
> I don't understand why some claim that Christmas sale is a better one, as individual products are typically 40% off, same as during BF. Not sure about collections, though (I only have experience with "The Ton").


But it's not the same, the Christmas sale is definitely better when it comes to saving more on individual products. I just thought BF was also going to be 40% off this year like the e-mail said so I just wish they'd make it more clear by saying "_up to _40% off on individual products" or "40% off on _selected_ individual products" because "40% off individual products" does kind of imply it's all of them. But hey ho, not a big deal just have to wait an extra month for the xmas sale!


----------



## Mithnaur (Nov 23, 2021)

I also received a mail with 40% off individual products and 80% off collections
I would love to buy the SSyO CS Pro edition at 80% off 
if it is confirmed I guess it will be only during this weekend.
But I didn't understand the early access


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 23, 2021)

I like SS Yo CS Pro too, but 80% off is a long way… off.

Early Access is for people that have spend some decent past money at SFA. They get a day or two to buy early, but no big whup.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 23, 2021)

Hoping that Solstice will be 40% off during the Christmas sale. Gotta pick this one up! 

If Midsommar or the Witch was a sample library lol.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2021)

That's pretty great. I had planned to save my Spitfire expenses until next year and neither the Ton or the Freebie are very interesting. More effect plugins for me \m/.


----------



## Henu (Nov 24, 2021)

Gotta love these deals!


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 24, 2021)

Henu said:


> Gotta love these deals!


Lucky you! I only have access to the regular price.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 24, 2021)

I have to say the SSO Pro collection (4 products incl Masse and the free Stack) is a tempting price saving over £2200 ... will have to see by end of month if we can afford this


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Delboy said:


> I have to say the SSO Pro collection (4 products incl Masse and the free Stack) is a tempting price saving over £2200 ... will have to see by end of month if we can afford this


Bear in mind SSO is on perma-sale at 50% (excluding the Stack obviously)


----------



## Delboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Sorry Yiph2 .. what is Perma sale as the individual prices seem quite high foe each


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Sorry Yiph2 .. what is Perma sale as the individual prices seem quite high foe each


It's always at that discount


----------



## Delboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Totally confused with the offer pricing becos when you place it in the basket it changes to sky high ! Strange


----------



## Delboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Thks anyhow .. Will give it a miss as the download size means we would need to invest in a much larger drive which adds to the cost as well


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 24, 2021)

I got an email saying I got early access but all it shows is the stack. No bf deals, no ton, etc.

Not sure what’s going on but all I see is the ad for Aperture.


----------



## meib (Nov 24, 2021)

Is Spitfire Symphony Complete (winds, brass, percussion, strings, etc.) ever on sale? If so, what %?
This one specifically: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphony-complete/


----------



## Greeno (Nov 24, 2021)

meib said:


> Is Spitfire Symphony Complete (winds, brass, percussion, strings, etc.) ever on sale? If so, what %?
> This one specifically: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/symphony-complete/


earlier in the year I was told by them that this would be the fixed price from then on, I believe the new pricing from May? is a bit cheaper than previously. I think they are aiming to keep it at this price, it certainly has stayed that way since May. They may have a sale or some promo in the next rounds of sales which makes this a bit cheaper e.g Justin Hurwitz selects from last year but I doubt it would be significant. I'm interested in completing my orchestra with the winds and brass and hoping there will be a reduced offer at some point.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 24, 2021)

im confused…if it get complete my collection SSO its $618.36 for WW and Brass and Masse …if i complete SSO chamber its $649.32 for WW and Brass


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> im confused…if it get complete my collection SSO its $618.36 for WW and Brass and Masse …if i complete SSO chamber its $649.32 for WW and Brass


The chamber bundles always seem to be more expensive


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Greeno said:


> earlier in the year I was told by them that this would be the fixed price from then on, I believe the new pricing from May? is a bit cheaper than previously. I think they are aiming to keep it at this price, it certainly has stayed that way since May. They may have a sale or some promo in the next rounds of sales which makes this a bit cheaper e.g Justin Hurwitz selects from last year but I doubt it would be significant. I'm interested in completing my orchestra with the winds and brass and hoping there will be a reduced offer at some point.


Nope, fixed price at 50% off according to them


----------



## ummon (Nov 24, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Nope, fixed price at 50% off according to them


You mean there won't be any further discount?


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 24, 2021)

ummon said:


> You mean there won't be any further discount?


Not for SSO


----------



## Greeno (Nov 24, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Not for SSO


Yes I think they said that to me in the chat when I asked. Seems it will be fixed..but you never know


----------



## redlester (Nov 24, 2021)

Are they not doing the tombola this year?


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 24, 2021)

redlester said:


> Are they not doing the tombola this year?


It's a Christmas thing


----------



## redlester (Nov 24, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> It's a Christmas thing


Not in previous years, the year I won it it was black weekend!


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 24, 2021)

redlester said:


> Not in previous years, the year I won it it was black weekend!


Oh wow!
My bad, then


----------



## Mornats (Nov 24, 2021)

Tombola info is live on their Instagram and quite likely other social media.


----------



## redlester (Nov 24, 2021)

Mornats said:


> Tombola info is live on their Instagram and quite likely other social media.


Aha! They posted it an hour ago on Twitter. Good to know some traditions continue.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2021)

Got the link open on my browser. I think I will periodically hit the "Get Tickets" just to be safe.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 25, 2021)

redlester said:


> Are they not doing the tombola this year?


Yellow ones are available!


----------



## mallux (Nov 25, 2021)

galactic orange said:


> Yellow ones are available!


Thanks for the heads-up, this is the first year I’ve actually managed to get a ticket!


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 25, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> It's a Christmas thing


While we're discussing their upcoming Christmas sale, what's the likelihood of the Abbey Road collection being 60% off?


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 25, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> While we're discussing their upcoming Christmas sale, what's the likelihood of the Abbey Road collection being 60% off?


Close to zero imo, unless Christian goes absolutely nut(cracker)s. A way too new product.


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 25, 2021)

And for all tombola ticket hunters here, last two years the schedule has been:

Yellow: 10 AM (EET)
Green: 8 PM (EET)
Orange: 3 AM (EET)
Three batches of 999 tickets within 24 hours. This seems to be the case this year too, but don't count on me. Good luck everyone!

*EDIT:* Or maybe not...


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 25, 2021)

SharpDal said:


> And for all tombola ticket hunters here, last two years the schedule has been:
> 
> Yellow: 10 AM (EET)
> Green: 8 PM (EET)
> ...



It’s 2000 tickets


----------



## Mithnaur (Nov 26, 2021)

What would be the best discount you have ever seen on SCS Pro?


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 26, 2021)

Mithnaur said:


> What would be the best discount you have ever seen on SCS Pro?


I got SCS for 50% off last month.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Keep forgetting to check the ticket area .. all sold out again


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Still cant decide whether to go for SSO Pro upgrade package at £409 for my son or get SStudio normal package at £381 both have the free Aperture .. the Pro version being £764 .. Chamber Pro being £225 ... choices choices
Is it worth upgrading to Pro as and end goal or best stick with normal and just get him the Studio set to give a different orchestration feel. He already has Symphonic and Chamber from last year BFriday
Can anyone help with the choice


----------



## Greeno (Nov 26, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Still cant decide whether to go for SSO Pro upgrade package at £409 for my son or get SStudio normal package at £381 both have the free Aperture .. the Pro version being £764 .. Chamber Pro being £225 ... choices choices
> Is it worth upgrading to Pro as and end goal or best stick with normal and just get him the Studio set to give a different orchestration feel. He already has Symphonic and Chamber from last year BFriday
> Can anyone help with the choice


I think your son should get a paper round to pay for all these libraries 
What a lovely dad you are!


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

I see the Studio set is better priced if to wait for 40% Edu discount after the sale as it would be cheaper in the long run (one to park in the wish list for another day me thinks)
So its SSO Pro or SCO Pro as they have the biggest discount. Cant afford both or maybe give it a miss altogether as if I remember somone said they are always on sale at this price anyhow.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 26, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Still cant decide whether to go for SSO Pro upgrade package at £409 for my son or get SStudio normal package at £381 both have the free Aperture .. the Pro version being £764 .. Chamber Pro being £225 ... choices choices
> Is it worth upgrading to Pro as and end goal or best stick with normal and just get him the Studio set to give a different orchestration feel. He already has Symphonic and Chamber from last year BFriday
> Can anyone help with the choice


While I like Spitfire Studio Orchestra a lot, I wouldn't go with the non-pro editions. The single Tree Mic is really not suited to let these libraries shine and in particular if one already has SSO and wants to blend them, it won't be as nice (still possible though).

Also note that opinions on the Studio Orchestra are divided. In general, people around here seem to like the Strings, the WWs are so-so and many people dislike the Brass (although I dig them).

So if you consider the Studio Series but don't want to go full Pro from the get-go, I would heavily recommend getting Studio Strings Pro. It's an incredibly verstatile library that can easily bring more definition to Symphonic and Chamber Strings (also possible to use the respective section sizes). Should also bring you above the threshold for Aperture.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Thks Greeno .. He does pay towards them as he does work at Harvester's in holiday periods whilst at Uni


----------



## mussnig (Nov 26, 2021)

Delboy said:


> I see the Studio set is better priced if to wait for 40% Edu discount after the sale as it would be cheaper in the long run (one to park in the wish list for another day me thinks)
> So its SSO Pro or SCO Pro as they have the biggest discount. Cant afford both or maybe give it a miss altogether as if I remember somone said they are always on sale at this price anyhow.


40% EDU was already in September. It's usually only once per year. Regular EDU is 30 %. You can still apply for the 30 % EDU during this sale.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

What an intersting answer thks mussnig thks for that .... I will have a chat with him after his concert this weekend
That maybe the better option all round (thats £336 on its own but maybe Ill ask for Edu after the sale)


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 26, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Still cant decide whether to go for SSO Pro upgrade package at £409 for my son or get SStudio normal package at £381 both have the free Aperture .. the Pro version being £764 .. Chamber Pro being £225 ... choices choices
> Is it worth upgrading to Pro as and end goal or best stick with normal and just get him the Studio set to give a different orchestration feel. He already has Symphonic and Chamber from last year BFriday
> Can anyone help with the choice


Does it have to be a Spitfire library? I'd recommend the Cinematic Studio Series over Spitfire Studio Orchestra Pro. It's around a similar price, but the woodwinds, brass and strings are vastly superior in the cinematic studio series. All depends if you would want the more extended articulations though, and spitfire studio strings pro is a very nice library to have. But if you had CSW/CSB then you certainly would not need the studio woods and brass. 

I'd also not recommend getting the normal studio orchestra. The mics make a big difference to the sound. so overall, I'd recommend the studio strings pro, that is a very good library and would add definition to the strings in SSO. If you are looking to get an additional full orchestra then I'd go for the cinematic studio series over spitfires studio series.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

you are right .. my mistake .. ah well lets wait til next year before he leaves Uni and try get the 40


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

another great answer thks aitcpiano ... always thought the CSS were rather expensive individually and rarely reduced that much 
have to admit we havent bought any of their products as we started with Spitfire


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

they do sound great - all 3 string sets ... shame they dont bundle as the basket already looks like around £800 without CS2 ... guess we will need to sit down and discuss this move if at all ... Brill much apprec


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 26, 2021)

Delboy said:


> another great answer thks aitcpiano ... always thought the CSS were rather expensive individually and rarely reduced that much
> have to admit we havent bought any of their products as we started with Spitfire


They can be quite expensive when buying all of them, but you could get a student 30% discount on the first library and then you would get 30% discount on each additional library in the series.

Similar here I started with Spitfire, they have some great libraries. SCS Pro, BHCT and BBCSO Pro are some of my favourites libraries from Spitfire, their studio strings pro library is also very good.

I think I have become quite fond of the cinematic studio series because it is all so consistent, well programmed and for it's ease of use.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Cheers Ill ping them an email now and see what they say


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2021)

Delboy said:


> they do sound great - all 3 string sets ... shame they dont bundle as the basket already looks like around £800 without CS2 ... guess we will need to sit down and discuss this move if at all ... Brill much apprec


2 things - if you want the Studio Orchestra, wait for their Christmas sale - 40% off individual instruments or 30% off the bundle. And there may be special bundles that might include the Studio Instruments at a better price. 

If you decide to go with CSS - get one library at the 25% off sale. Then you can use the 30% loyalty discount on the other libraries whenever you decide to add them. It is better than 25% off each library that way.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Good advice thks
Will see my son at his seasonal concert at Uni tomorrow so will discuss best options over a meal cheers


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 26, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> 2 things - if you want the Studio Orchestra, wait for their Christmas sale - 40% off individual instruments or 30% off the bundle. And there may be special bundles that might include the Studio Instruments at a better price.
> 
> If you decide to go with CSS - get one library at the 25% off sale. Then you can use the 30% loyalty discount on the other libraries whenever you decide to add them. It is better than 25% off each library that way.


Wait, I though that the Christmas sale is 60% off collections? If it's only 30% that's a much worse deal


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> Wait, I though that the Christmas sale is 60% off collections? If it's only 30% that's a much worse deal


Collections are already discounted. When they add the 30%, individual libraries in the collection become up to 60% off the original price. 

But when you are comparing for pricing, take 40% off the individual libraries and 30% off the collections.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 26, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Collections are already discounted. When they add the 30%, individual libraries in the collection become up to 60% off the original price.
> 
> But when you are comparing for pricing, take 40% off the individual libraries and 30% off the collections.


Damn, that's really misleading. I thought it was 60% off the normal price, not 60% off the theoretical price of buying everything separately... but thank you for the info!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> Damn, that's really misleading. I thought it was 60% off the normal price, not 60% off the theoretical price of buying everything separately... but thank you for the info!


Well, if you find a collection you like, it's a great deal. But I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 27, 2021)

With CSS dziizzi / aitcpiano are Spitfire Woods/Brass as good as CSW/CSB so only look at their strings (2 libraries)
I assume CS2 is an older version being Legacy (strange that it is called "2")

With Spitfire I also am confused with their pricing but will forgo the BF this time and wait for Xmas sale as suggested as they may be at 40%. By doing this and hopefully having the Edu agreement in place with CS then we can make a decison that is best both sound wise and price wise.
One would have thought the Spitfire team would have disected the CSS set and done updates to their own libraries to keep customers staying with their range. If I were the Sales Manager that is what I would be suggesting at every Monday morning meet.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2021)

Delboy said:


> With CSS dziizzi / aitcpiano are Spitfire Woods/Brass as good as CSW/CSB so only look at their strings (2 libraries)
> I assume CS2 is an older version being Legacy (strange that it is called "2")
> 
> With Spitfire I also am confused with their pricing but will forgo the BF this time and wait for Xmas sale as suggested as they may be at 40%. By doing this and hopefully having the Edu agreement in place with CS then we can make a decison that is best both sound wise and price wise.
> One would have thought the Spitfire team would have disected the CSS set and done updates to their own libraries to keep customers staying with their range. If I were the Sales Manager that is what I would be suggesting at every Monday morning meet.


One thing to keep in mind though is that Spitfire’s Studio Series is actually completely different than the Cinematic Studio Series. Very different purposes in my opinion.

Spitfire Studio Orchestra was recorded in a much drier and smaller room and out of the box the recordings sound almost clinical. So using some nice reverb is almost a must.

Also the Cinematic Studio Series offers less articulations (essentially the bread and butter stuff) and probably also less instruments but it's deeper sampled (more dynamic layers etc.) and probably more consistent.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 27, 2021)

Perhaps I am misinterpreting the BF discount. I have BDT on my wish list, somehow thinking that I'd see a 40% discount. However, when I look at it in my cart, it appears to be 25% (~$149) instead of the 40% (~$119) I'd figured.
Oh, well, it's not like I don't have enough to keep me occupied. . . I have CDT and was hoping to complete my Drama Toolkit "kit"


----------



## Axelorox (Nov 27, 2021)

I had a separate thread out there but it's not getting much love, and I figure there will be some people familiar with Spitfire products looking at this one. I'm trying to decide if I should get the BBC SO Pro on sale this weekend, or go for a student discount on the Symphony Orchestra library. 

This is for my home music productions, in which most of the songs end up being in the style of The Beatles or Paul McCartney & Wings. However, the Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations pack doesn't offer control over individual instruments (which I would like). As I understand it even the smaller Abbey Road instrument packs do not offer control at the individual instrument level.

It seems the main difference between BBCSO and SSO would be the sound of AIR studios vs Maida Vale. The AIR sound is more reverberant, which may be closer to the Abbey Road sound, but still not quite the same. To my ears the BBC SO library sounds punchier, a bit deader. I'm not sure if this could be made more reverberant with additional plugins, etc. and how much of a difference between the two would be apparent with further mixing, sitting in the mix as part of a song with more tracks, etc.

The BBC SO is on sale ($400 difference, still a $100 difference with student discount on SSO), has solo strings (saves several hundred from having to buy another library), and includes more instruments and mic choices all which are appealing.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2021)

Axelorox said:


> I had a separate thread out there but it's not getting much love, and I figure there will be some people familiar with Spitfire products looking at this one. I'm trying to decide if I should get the BBC SO Pro on sale this weekend, or go for a student discount on the Symphony Orchestra library.
> 
> This is for my home music productions, in which most of the songs end up being in the style of The Beatles or Paul McCartney & Wings. However, the Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations pack doesn't offer control over individual instruments (which I would like). As I understand it even the smaller Abbey Road instrument packs do not offer control at the individual instrument level.
> 
> ...


Just want to point out that I don’t think you can get a discount on the SSO bundle. It’s already on a permanent 50% discount, I highly doubt they’ll give you more.


----------



## Axelorox (Nov 27, 2021)

moon said:


> Just want to point out that I don’t think you can get a discount on the SSO bundle. It’s already on a permanent 50% discount, I highly doubt they’ll give you more.


Thanks for pointing that out. Then the cost difference between the two options stands out even more at least for this weekend


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2021)

Axelorox said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Then the cost difference between the two options stands out even more at least for this weekend


Okay, reading through your post, I have a few thoughts. SSO is a much more in depth library as far as articulations and sampling depth. As far as sound, Air vs. Maida Vale is up to personal preference. You can certainly slap reverbs on them, but it’s up to you what kind of tone you want. Listen to demos and see.


----------



## Axelorox (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks. After some more listening it seems like Studio Orchestra Pro may actually be most appropriate for my purposes. The Symphony Orchestra sound may be a bit much for rock/pop productions if I had to guess


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2021)

Axelorox said:


> Thanks. After some more listening it seems like Studio Orchestra Pro may actually be most appropriate for my purposes. The Symphony Orchestra sound may be a bit much for rock/pop productions if I had to guess


Glad I could help. You might consider waiting for Christmas to splurge for it then. Bigger discounts on individual products and bigger discounts on bundles.


----------



## Axelorox (Nov 27, 2021)

moon said:


> Glad I could help. You might consider waiting for Christmas to splurge for it then. Bigger discounts on individual products and bigger discounts on bundles.


Oh interesting. I'm pretty new to the whole home music and VST thing (<1 year). What kind of discounts would usually be seen around year end? Right now for black weekend it's around 15%.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2021)

Axelorox said:


> Oh interesting. I'm pretty new to the whole home music and VST thing (<1 year). What kind of discounts would usually be seen around year end? Right now for black weekend it's around 15%.


Right now it's 25% off individual products with a few exceptions (both higher and lower). Christmas has been 40% off individual products, and I think an additional 30% off bundle prices. If you're still interested in the SSO bundle, it got discounted this year, so there's no telling what the pricing will be for Christmas.


----------



## Axelorox (Nov 27, 2021)

moon said:


> Right now it's 25% off individual products with a few exceptions (both higher and lower). Christmas has been 40% off individual products, and I think an additional 30% off bundle prices. If you're still interested in the SSO bundle, it got discounted this year, so there's no telling what the pricing will be for Christmas.


Thanks for the heads up. Another SF question: do you recommend the hard drive service or should I just buy my own hard drive and copy it to there? Assuming I have enough free space for the initial download. I wonder what the quality of their provided drives is like.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2021)

Axelorox said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Another SF question: do you recommend the hard drive service or should I just buy my own hard drive and copy it to there? Assuming I have enough free space for the initial download. I wonder what the quality of their provided drives is like.


The hard drives are just for data copying. Not really suitable for streaming samples off of. I’ve never ordered one, but I’m sure they’re just a standard hard drive.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2021)

Axelorox said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Another SF question: do you recommend the hard drive service or should I just buy my own hard drive and copy it to there? Assuming I have enough free space for the initial download. I wonder what the quality of their provided drives is like.


Only get their drive if you have a slow internet. It's better to use an SSD or fast (7200RPM) HDD for sample libraries. Especially for orchestral sample libraries. They tend to be large and eat RAM, if you can't stream fast enough.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 28, 2021)

Good advice dzillizzi - thks for that, just wish someone would make a drive stack enclosure for these passport types so that backup etc / raid copy could be done more easily.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2021)

Delboy said:


> Good advice dzillizzi - thks for that, just wish someone would make a drive stack enclosure for these passport types so that backup etc / raid copy could be done more easily.


They make them, but they are really expensive. I was thinking if there was a good deal on computers at Christmas, I would replace my 11 year old Lenovo and turn it into a server. Then just attach a bunch of backup drives. That way it is kind of free. 

For working drives, though, I just buy an internal 7200RPM HDD and throw it in a usb 3.0 enclosure. Works great for most of my libraries. Though if using spinning drives, I try to split up orchestral libraries so they aren't on the same drive.


----------



## Mithnaur (Nov 29, 2021)

In my case, I've been waiting for a long time to buy SSyO CS edition, but I admit I'm a bit lost in the offers (and yet I saw your messages ^^). Especially since Aperture stack was not planned but is a discovery that I really like for some projects. Do you think it's better to buy like just SCS alone to start (even if the discount is only 25% ?) to get Aperture stack or is it better to wait ?
Because the SSyO collection even with the permanent discount is out of my reach for the moment :/

I had also thought about the Studio Orchestra edition because I also like dry (like VSL for example), but with time and use I realize that having a turnkey environment (like the BBCSO Pro that I already own) is very appreciable.

Otherwise, I would have to go to Albion Solstice which I had my eye on although it was not a priority ... but I guess I can wait for bigger discounts ...


----------



## Mithnaur (Nov 29, 2021)

Finally, for lack of hitting the SSt or SSy or just SCS I let myself be tempted by Albion Toundra + Jangle Box Piano which allowed me to access the unexpected but captivating Aperture Stack.
Well, even if I'm a bit disappointed by the piano (except for one of the presets, it's not really what I had imagined), I quickly fell under the spell of Aperture Stack. I was hoping for a little more presets though. But what a sound ! Impressive, bewitching ! And one imagines oneself playing in front of this wall of amplifiers as on stage, or even recomposing the soundtrack of Blade Runner 2049 with Hans Zimmer .
As for Tundra, after so many hesitations I am not disappointed with this choice which I think will be very useful for me. I was looking for atmospheres of great spaces, mystery, but also of muffled layers mixed with strange sounds, inspirations approaching Thomas Newman + Jeremie Soule ... Alala it's good I'll have fun I think


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2021)

Mithnaur said:


> Finally, for lack of hitting the SSt or SSy or just SCS I let myself be tempted by Albion Toundra + Jangle Box Piano which allowed me to access the unexpected but captivating Aperture Stack.
> Well, even if I'm a bit disappointed by the piano (except for one of the presets, it's not really what I had imagined), I quickly fell under the spell of Aperture Stack. I was hoping for a little more presets though. But what a sound ! Impressive, bewitching ! And one imagines oneself playing in front of this wall of amplifiers as on stage, or even recomposing the soundtrack of Blade Runner 2049 with Hans Zimmer .
> As for Tundra, after so many hesitations I am not disappointed with this choice which I think will be very useful for me. I was looking for atmospheres of great spaces, mystery, but also of muffled layers mixed with strange sounds, inspirations approaching Thomas Newman + Jeremie Soule ... Alala it's good I'll have fun I think


Tundra is incredible.


----------

